# Solved: Convert Publisher to Word



## lschul

I have a document that I did in MS Publisher and want to convert it to something else so a co worker can cut some items out of it. We use MS Word but I didn't see that in the save as. What can I do here?


----------



## akstacey88

If you highlight all the components in the MS Publisher file, click copy and then go into a word document and click paste, it will copy all the text and pictures. You may have to adjust it a bit once its in word.


----------



## lschul

Its not working very well, it doesn't allow me to fit it all even with fonts, etc


----------



## cristobal03

What does your coworker need to extract, and for what purpose? If you have a PDF print-to-file add-in, you might be able to create a PDF file that he or she can use to snapshot images and copy text. However, the fonts won't persist from the PDF to Word; your coworker should download the fonts if they're really necessary.

Just a suggestion, HTH

chris.


----------



## letchworth

What version of MSPublisher are you using? I just tried it with MSPublisher 2000 and the "Save as" function lists several varieties/flavors of MSWord file formats in which to save.

However, I have done this many times before and the page layout system of Publisher overwhelms the capabilities of Word--- (all the text is there, usually, but not necessarily in the same place).

I prefer to "copy & paste" individual articles--- this gives me just the text I want--- and the advantage of being able to reformat it with whatever fonts I happen to have.

An alternative is to take a "snapshot" of the whole page from within Publisher: Group all objects together on a given page. Once grouped, highlight again (I draw an inclusive circle around the whole page--- then right click> <Ctrl><C>- and copy the whole thing at once. Now paste this snapshot into a graphics/photo program (something as simple as "IrfanView")- and "save as" .jpg---- This can be cropped to include only the portion you want (& using the original font, if that is imperative).

good luck,
letchworth


----------

